
Lightweight Vue 3 without Webpack with router, lazy-loading components - rhengles
https://github.com/arijs/vue-next-example
======
rhengles
Here's the Vue PR with the changes necessary: [https://github.com/vuejs/vue-
next/pull/1483](https://github.com/vuejs/vue-next/pull/1483)

